# PSA: Put your name on your boats folks.



## SheepEater (Jul 9, 2020)

This is a good reminder for me. I have a used boat with somebody else’s name/number, any tips for getting it off? It’s on an Avon, if that matters. I think it’s just a sharpie. Is a sharpie the best way to do it?


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

If toluene won’t remove it just cross it out and write your name right next to it. In general I’m blown away buy the amount of gear found with out contact info on it. Every bag/box/cooler that goes on the river has our name, phone number and email clearly written on it


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

Consider City, State, too, as many boating groups are coming from different locations, and someone who lives closest might be the one to sherpa it nearest to you.


----------



## RFM137 (Oct 9, 2011)

And use the Extreme Sharpie, they resist UV.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Sharpie does a pretty good job of staying on, though it fades. A little toluene is fine to use but don't get super aggressive. Alcohol can get rid of sharpie depending. Cross out and re write is fine or you can patch and write on the patch.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

I had a buddy who refused to put his name/info on his gear. He would say, "If you let go of your paddle, you don't deserve it back."

I have another buddy who says, "I don't put my name on my gear, so if there's any gear without a name, it must be mine."

For kayaks and canoes, having name/contact info is not just so the boat can get back to its rightful owner, but also so, if the sheriff's marine patrol finds it, they can try to figure out if there is a missing person or if they swam to shore. I sometimes get messages from people in clubs saying "be on the lookout for xxx boat that was last seen at yyyy." I always reply to please, if you haven't yet, report it to the sheriff (or two sheriffs if the river is a county boundary) so they know you're OK if the boat turns up and they don't activate SAR.

When you get a new camera, and on each of your memory cards, take a picture of a card that has your contact information on it as the very first picture. You may get your camera back. A friend writes his contact information INSIDE the battery compartment of one of his cameras.

I have another silly friend who put her name on the OUTSIDE of her kayak in BIG letters across the bow. Probably overkill, but she'll know if someone steals it and paddles it or tries to sell it.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

zbaird said:


> I'd say half the boats that come in do not have name or contact on them. None of the boats on the floor right now have names on them. I noticed that and thought I'd put out the PSA while I was thinking about it.


Sounds like a great opportunity for add-on services, Zach! I'd bet lot of folks would pay for a nicely lettered patch on a boat that has their contact info and won't come off or fade easily.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Ive done several. Not cheap tho and sharpie is, plus most boaters these days can write their own names.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Rubber is replaceable, but you bet I have Jim put my name and phone number under the glass on my paddles!


----------



## PoppyOscar (Jul 8, 2012)

zbaird said:


> plus most boaters these days can write their own names.


"most"


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

A sharpie costs 2$……..KISS


----------



## Village Lightsmith (Jul 14, 2021)

zbaird said:


> Not only is it state law in many states to have your name/ contact on your boats but its a good idea in general. Many boats have found their way back to their righteous owners by way of their name/ number on the boat, including a boat lost on a high water Selway trip (yes it ran the falls) I was on. I'd say half the boats that come in do not have name or contact on them. None of the boats on the floor right now have names on them. I noticed that and thought I'd put out the PSA while I was thinking about it.


For those with contact information, do you ever seek out the old owners and confirm their present ownership?


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

For what it's worth, most sign shops that have vinyl cutters will make ya a nice set out of vinyl, clean surface, stick and peel. I think I paid $10 bucks for my cat, that was in 95 and it's still on there, legible and removable if necessary.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

SheepEater said:


> This is a good reminder for me. I have a used boat with somebody else’s name/number, any tips for getting it off? It’s on an Avon, if that matters. I think it’s just a sharpie. Is a sharpie the best way to do it?


Hairspray (alcohol) is another easy way to get sharpie off.


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

Magic Eraser works pretty well, too.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

So does ether, starting fluid. Spray on rag and wipe. Also the only thing I found that takes aged duct tape adhesive residue off things, quick fast like a bunny


----------

